# Thumbnails dying, please help



## choco (May 1, 2009)

My bastis are getting sick, and I can't figure out why. Of my four, my youngest two have passed on. I've tried to figure out what it is to no avail. 

I removed them from their viv to a holding tank, they seizured, one died, one started moving again a few minutes later and was okay for a while. I was putting them in quarantine because they were loosing their appetite, uninterested in food, growing weak, and sickly.

I'm beginning to suspect its the air quality in the house I'm currently renting might be the cause, or if its something else I don't know. I was sick for almost seven weeks solid, wasn't contagious or anything, but anyone else who stayed at my house had some of the same breathing difficulties I did.

I've gotten a hepa filter and humidifier for my room, after which I finally started signs of getting better.

Does anyone have any idea if the air from this house could be the cause of this? And if so, is there anything I can do? Or could it be something else?

Thank you!!!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe it's a lack of calcium in their diet. I've read that seizures have occurred from calcium deficiency. How often have you been dusting?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it only the bastis, and are they set up differently than the rest of your frogs? Also, keep them in a separate container for at least a day to make sure they're really dead and not just in a long seizure


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Put liquid calcium in your mister and mist him with it. I had a cit do the same thing. I would find her upside down under the coco hut but after spraying for a day or two she started eating and is completely fine now.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe have your house checked for mold?

I remember watching a show about frogs and it listed a few reasons how frogs are important to humans and the world. One reason was that they were an indicator species. I know Im wording this wrong but that they can tell things in the enviroment kinda like the old canary in the mine thing if that makes sense


----------

